# عاجل جداً جداً : العثور على كاهن مقتول فى منزله باسيوط الآن



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل جداً جداً : العثور على كاهن مقتول فى منزله باسيوط الآن

كتبت : مريم راجى    خاص صوت المسيحى الحر
صرح أحد الأباء الكهنة بايبارشية اسيوط انه تم العثور على القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الأمير تادرس بقرية شطب التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط مقتولاً داخل منزله اليوم وذلك عندما قام ابن شقيقه بزيارته حيث وجده مطعون بسكين أدى لوفاته وتقوم الشرطة والنيابة برفع البصمات والتحقيق الآن ... مزيد من التفاصيل بعد قليل .*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2011)

*هقول أيه ...!!!
يارب يعثروا على القاتل بسرعه
شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*ياربى يسوووووووووع
ايه القسوة والشر اللى عند البشر ده 
رحمتك يارب
*​


----------



## noraa (22 فبراير 2011)

دى البداية الاوجاع


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

ياربي شو هايدا الخبر الصعيب
ربنا يرحمة وينيح نفسة ويعزي قلوب اهلة امين


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (22 فبراير 2011)

*برضة في سوهاج تم حرق وهدم منازل البهائيين بجد ربنا عمره ما هيجيب الخير تاني علي مصاصيين الدماء دوول تاني *


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت  تأكيد الخبر 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 فبراير 2011)

_ياريت يا جماعة اللى يعرف حد فى اسيوط قريب من الكنيسة يتأكد من الخبر_​


----------



## Ramy.W (22 فبراير 2011)

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=356725


----------



## sony_33 (22 فبراير 2011)

*الخبر صحيح
ونازل على صوت المسيح الحر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

*شىء مؤسف 
ربنا يرحمة وينيح نفسة​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 فبراير 2011)

ألخبر صحيح وتم التاكد منه وفى دلوقتى مظاهرات عند الاسعاف فى اسيوط تقريبا منطقة فريال من المسيحين واباء الكهنة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m2hpcnAOTTM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iW-1OHkQysE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا ويجبلنا حقنا


----------



## legendary man (22 فبراير 2011)

ان شاء الله يقام القصاص على القاتل -ايا كان -  فى اقرب وقت 

ربنا يصبر الاهل ان شاء الله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 فبراير 2011)

*لا اتخيل ان يكون هذا الحادث البشع ذبح اب كاهن  هو حادث عادي  فهو مدبر من افراد معينه

*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

عصر الاستشهاد مستمر ومفيش حاجة هتوقفه
ولا تغيير حكومة ولا دستور ولا رئيس جديد
ربنا ينفعنا بصلواته قدام عرش رب المجد​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا ياخد حق تقية وقدوسة  من فاعلي الاثم 

النهاية قربت 
​


----------



## bilseka (22 فبراير 2011)

مش قادر اقول اي كلمة على الخبر المحزن ده غير كلمة
اه


----------



## bilseka (22 فبراير 2011)

يا   رب   علشان   خاظر   كنيستك
اقف   معانا   وقوينا
وساعدنا   على   تحمل   الفترة   اللي جاية   ديه   وخلينا   
نتمسك   بيك  اكتر   واكتر


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2011)

*أتمنى كشف القاتل*
*وإن كنا قد تعودنا عليهم*
*فمن ثمارهم نعرفهم*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا
هنقول اية هو شايف
الناس دى اية
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 فبراير 2011)

صرح مصدر كنسى بايبارشية اسيوط لصوت المسيحى الحر ان القمص دادو بطرس راعى كنيسة الأمير تادرس بشطب قد تلقى 4 طعنات منهم اثنتين بالرقبة وطعنه ثالثة بالجانب اليمن من البطن والرابعة بالجانب الأيسر وأكد أن الحادث وقع امس وقد تم سرقة جميع محتويات المنزل كما تم سرقة أوراق ومبالغ مالية لم تحدد بعد واضاف المصدر الذى طلب عدم ذكر اسمه ان الصعيد يعيش حالة انفلات أمنى شديدة عقب المظاهرات وقال سبب ذلك ابتعاد الصعيد عن دائرة الضوء الإعلامى واشار لاعتداء اثنين مسلحين على صيدلية قبطى باسيوط مؤخراً ونهب محتوياتها واشار لحالة رعب وانفلات تعيشها قرى الصحراوى الغربى بسبب غياب الأمن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*






ربنا ينيح روحه ويعزى اهله
ويااااااااارب الحقيقة تتعرف 
ولو مش بانت ربنا قادر ياخد حقنا
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

*مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

*  الثلاثاء، 22 فبراير  2011 - 23:47*​ *




*​*
مقتل كاهن كنيسة بأسيوط - صوة أرشيفية* 
*أسيوط ـ ضحا صالح وهيثم البدرى *
*
 * 
*قتل كاهن فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط، بعد أن عثر ذووه على جثته داخل  شقته بمدينة أسيوط. تلقى اللواء أحمد جمال الدين مساعد وزير الداخلية ومدير  أمن أسيوط بلاغاً من مركز شرطة أسيوط يفيد مصرع الأنبا داوود بطرس كاهن  كنيسة قرية شطب، وذلك بعد أن سافرت نجلته إلى مدينة الغردقة، وقامت  بالاتصال به منذ يومين ولم يرد عليها، فحاولت الاتصال بأحد أقاربها، الذى  توجه على الفور إلى منزله، وحاول كسر الباب، فوجد الكاهن جثة هامدة وتم  طعنه بآلة حادة فى الرقبة والجنب.

وتبين من المعاينة أن جريمة القتل حدثت منذ يومين أو ثلاثة، ودلت تحريات المباحث الأولية أن تكون جريمة القتل حدثت بدافع السرقة.*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2011)

*يا حراااام*
*ربنا يسامحن*


----------



## mero_engel (22 فبراير 2011)

مبتدء الاوجاع 
ربنا ينح روحه في احضان القديسين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*يتم الأن نقل جثة ابونا داوود بطرس وسط مظاهرة حاشدة تقدر بالألاف وتجمهر العديد من اهالى اسيوط المسيحيين فى شارع الجمهورية*
*يردددون بهتاف واحد اتنين دم ابونا فين*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7S91q0TpeVY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن المعمودية (22 فبراير 2011)

كلمة البابا شنودة اللي بتعزي نفوسنا
ربنا موجود ...مسيرها تنتهي
       كله للخير
ودم القبطي غالي جدا على 
  ربنا أولا  ثم إحنا الاقباط


----------



## bob (22 فبراير 2011)

*ننتظر رد فعل السماء هذا كل ما يقال 
يا تري حيطلع مختل ولا منقاد من غيره و ياخد براءه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*اتصال نشرة الاخبار القبطية مع ابونا توما من منزل الشهيد الكاهن داود بطرس*
[YOUTUBE]Q5p1ecXLxro[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*اتصال لنشرة الاخبار القبطية مع القس يعقوب سليمان سكرتير مطرانية اسيوط مصرحاً بأن القتلة هم من الجماعات الإسلامية حيث نزلوا الى الشارع هاتفين الله أكبر أمام منزل الأب الشهيد*

[YOUTUBE]bblkCJX9zYU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

> > * "الجماعة الإسلامية" تدين مقتل كاهن الكنيسة بأسيوط*
> >
> > الأربعاء، 23 فبراير 2011 - 01:53
> > تظاهرالأقباط أمام منزل الكاهن بأسيوط تظاهرالأقباط أمام منزل الكاهن بأسيوط
> > ...






> *"الجماعة الإسلامية" تدين مقتل كاهن الكنيسة بأسيوط​*


*لا تعليق​*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

* القس متى وفقى يروى لـ " نيفين سعيد " مراسلة الحق والضلال من قلب الحدث تفاصيل الأعتداء على القس داود بطرس راعى الأمير 


[YOUTUBE]m2hpcnAOTTM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## white-sky (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

تبًا لكم..هل كان بدافع السرقة ام بدافع القتل على اساس العرقي والديني..؟؟
ها الثور الاسلامي الهائج يثور على قطيع ومختاري الرب.
طوباك ايها الكاهن لك النعيم. اذكرنا بصلواتك امام الجالس على العرش الملوكي، لكي يحمي شعبنا المسيحي في العراق ومصر والعالم اجمعه.


----------



## Nemo (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

آآآآآآآآآآآه يارب ارحمنا


----------



## esambraveheart (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

*من المعروف انه لو وقعت جريمة قتل في مدينة مثل جرجا بسوهاج ( مشهورةبجرائم الثار ) فان اول شك يتبادر للاذهان من جهة دوافع الجريمة هو الثار ..و هذا لا يحتاج لذكاء كثير من رجال المباحث
و بالمثل.. ففي مدينة تحترق من الفتنة الطائفية مثل اسيوط و المنيا ..لو قتل كاهن الكنيسة المسيحي او شيخ الجامع المسلم طعنا بالة حاده في " الرقبه" ..فهل يعقل ان تكون نتائج التحقيقات ان الحادث تم بدافع "السرقه"؟؟؟
معروف ان الكهنة لا يمتلكون كثيرا و بيوتهم تكون في غاية البساطة و التواضع ...فاين هي تلك الثروة التي راح يبحث عنها القاتل في بيت كاهن زاهد في الدنيا و لا يملك الا ما تعطيه الكنيسة له كراتب؟؟؟؟؟
ما هذا الهزل و ما هذا الكذب المفضوح  و ما هذا التستر علي كل ارهابي مسلم يا بلد انتنت فيها رائحة العنف و التطرف الاسلامي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

*أنه الإسلام ..... فماذا نتوقع 

علينا أن نستعد ....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

[





Molka Molkan قال:


> *دلت تحريات المباحث الأولية أن تكون جريمة القتل حدثت بدافع السرقة*



*عن أى مباحث يتكلم الخبر, اليس عن مباحث تفجير كنيسة القديسين وشرطة إهدار دماء المسيحيين .... ها الأخ شمس الحق أظهر السبب الحقيقي ... لذا علينا أن نرشحه ليكون رئيس جهاز المباحث إن كان ممكن لمسيحي أن يتولى هذا المنصب*





​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

*انا كنت حاسس ان الايام اللي فاتت مكنوش فاضيين لينا دلوقتي خلاص بقي مفيش حاجة وراهم غيرنا*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

_من يستبيح دم كاهن كبير السن ويسعد لقتله فهوا رسول ابليس ونهايته هى حضن ابليس_
_الى النار يا اولاد النار يا من خلقتم لتسكنوا فيها_

_يسوع ينيح روحه الطاهره فى احضان ابائنا القديسين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*

*



جناب القمص الشهيد داود بطرس
راعى كنيسة القديس الشهيد الأمير تادرس الشاطبى
شطب - اسيوط​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*
* *فيديوهات مظاهرة أسيوط بعد العثور على القس ابونا داود بطرس مقتول بشقته

http://www.mediafire.com/?sq8cb82uuznyys9
http://www.mediafire.com/?q1edutadsbkzbs6
http://www.mediafire.com/?5pckplb193jw2p9*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبتدء الاوجااااااع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عاجل : مقتل كاهن كنيسة فى ظروف غامضة بأسيوط*


[YOUTUBE]bblkCJX9zYU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Critic (23 فبراير 2011)

*



دلت تحريات المباحث الأولية أن تكون جريمة القتل حدثت بدافع السرقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و مازالت المباحث (من بعد الاعلام) تخاطب بهائم لا عقلاء !*


----------

